# ANyone in South Carolina? near Greenville?



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

Im trying to locate some "locals". Im in Greer, near Greenville. Maybe we can offer advice on local stores, etc....or perhaps do some fish swaps?

Id like to get some guppies, i cant find local in stores


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

ChristinaRoss said:


> Im trying to locate some "locals". Im in Greer, near Greenville. Maybe we can offer advice on local stores, etc....or perhaps do some fish swaps?
> 
> Id like to get some guppies, i cant find local in stores


Any luck getting info/recommendations on local pet stores? I'm in Spartanburg, SC and can't find any veil/lace Angelfish worth purchasing anywhere nearby!


----------



## EllaEcstasy7 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in Hilton Head


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Got a great SC statewide club going now (400+ members). Most often meets in the Upstate right now since that's where most members are currently, but will be moving meetings to various areas of teh state in the future.
Do an internet search for the South Carolina Aquaria Association Forum. We have a meeting in March coming up.


----------



## notmyfishplease (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in hilton head as well


----------

